

Amazing JavaScript Text Effects - redmagetom
http://megalocode.com/cooltext

======
Raphmedia
"cool189" is the best animation!

No, seriously, great product, but please come up with names for those
animations. They are all named "cool###".

~~~
redmagetom
Thank you! I know, you're right, but give a name to each one of the 300
effects isn't so easy, especially for me who I'm not american/english :)

